# Low Rising HCG - Miscarriage?



## Sabrina1980

My last period was 12th October and based on my normal 33 day cycle i done a digital pregancy test (14th Nov) an it was Negative. I was gutted and ended up bleeding for 4 days which i just put down to my period. For some reason or other i done yet another digital test on (20th Nov) and was amazed to see it flash PREGNANT 1-2 weeks. I went to doctors the following morning to get it confirmed they sent me to the EPAS to get scanned as i had a sterilisation reveral last year (sept 2011) and i am at high risk of ectopic pregnancy. Anyway upshot was that they couldnt see on external nor internal scan as i am too early, all they saw was a 1cm cyst which they said was nothing to worry about. My first blood test came back ( 21st Nov) at 107HCG. I had to repeat the test 48hours later in which they wanted to make sure it had doubled, unfortunately it had only risen to 157 hcg (23rd Nov). They have said that it is unlikely that my pregnancy is viable and that i have eaither had a miscarriage or it is ectopic. I had my bloods done again today (25th Nov) but have to wait till tomorrow to find out what they want to do with me. I am scared, have no idea what is going to happen and just hoped someone out there might have been in the same boat or can give me an idea whether their is any chance that my baby can survive.:cry:


----------



## Maze

I am in your boat right now, I just got my first beta back at a mere 15. It is of course possible that I have a perfectly healthy pregnancy that just implanted this week, but 15 is a hard number to swallow. 

At any rate, my last pregnancy which ended in a beautiful baby girl had a slow rising HCG. My first beta was 32, and my second was barely doubled and I was told that I had already miscarried or that I was going to soon. It was ridiculous. needless to say my next beta test suddenly jumped to 250. To me, as long as that number is rising, there is always hope. Plus you might be doubling every 72 hours and not 48. 

HCG can be an indication of something wrong, but it can also be nothing and cause a lot of women unnecessary stress and heartache.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sabrina1980

Do you know how long i have waited to hear even a glimmer of hope. It was mad as i done another digital test before i got my results and after the 48 hours i went from 1-2 to 2-3 weeks so i didnt have any worries and when she said 157hcg im sorry its not going to be a viable pregancy" you just need to wait for it to take its course i was destroyed. have been trying for 14 months and every month has been hard. I live my life around fertility monitors and pregnancy tests. Im 32 and just so long to have another baby.


----------



## Sabrina1980

So when do you have to go back for your second beta?


----------



## Maze

They told me if I don't start to bleed in the next 10 days, to come back in for another one. Sounds kinda grim doesn't it? That is the emergency for you though, always preparing you for the worst. I haven't had any spotting, and with my last miscarriage spotting started immediately. So there is at least that to hold on to. Plus my pregnancy symptoms are still here in full force, which I don't think would be the case if my HCG was actually on the decline. 

I just don't know how I got a BFP on an HPT if they are meant to only pick up as low as 25.

I also have long cycles. 

Anyway, do NOT let the doctors convince you there is no hope. If up till that point you felt everything was fine, it probably is. With my miscarriage right from the word go I felt like there was something wrong, even after I read that light spotting could be totally normal. There was just something nagging at me, telling me... this isn't right. I feel like we need to trust our bodies more than we do sometimes. 

With my daughter, they actually suggested giving me medication to help me pass everything faster. Could you imagine if I had listened to them? A perfectly healthy pregnancy and all they could focus on was the HCG... and they almost made me throw it all away, for what? Numbers. 

Now... if it doesn't work out for you, don't lose hope. My miscarriage was a traumatizing ordeal, but two months later I got that new BFP that resulted in my baby girl. Just because it takes us a long time for that first BFP, does not in anyway indicate it will take that long again. :hugs:


----------



## Sabrina1980

You really are a breath of fresh air. I cross my fingers for you that it turns out well for you over the next 10 days. I agree you should trust your body. I dont have any pregnancy symptoms as such, feeling sick but no sickness but i dont think i would it i was really early would i? I have slight cramping but no bleeding since i got a positive result. Like you she said to me that the consultant would keep testing me and if a baby couldnt be found they would suspect it would be ectopic and give me the same pill you were talking about to bring my miscarriage on. What suprised me today was that she said that could have already miscarried and my hcg would increase slightly then fall dramatically. its was a complete shock. Again i was told on friday there that if it was ectopic it would increase into the thousands so not got a clue what to think.

I just want to know what is going on and i know i should be thinking this way but through all these tears swollen eyes etc im thinking when will i be able to try again, will i fall quicker after a miscarriage or am i going to have to wait another 14 months to get a positive result. I just want this baby that ive fallen in love with.


----------



## Maze

They absolutely can't tell if it is an ectopic pregnancy based on numbers alone. If I were you, I would insist on leaving everything be until you've surpassed 2000 or gotten close to it. Then, they can determine via ultrasound where the pregnancy has attached. If it is indeed ectopic there should still be plenty of time to treat the problem without any serious damage to your fallopian tube. 

They do say that after you've been pregnant, it can be easier to fall pregnant again. I am not sure what the science is behind it but I have experienced it myself and have known others to as well. 

Empower yourself by making your own plan of action, which includes the possibility of your pregnancy not being viable. I find it helps, even now going through HCG troubles again, it has helped me to know that I am in control of what steps I choose to take in the days to follow.


----------



## Sabrina1980

i will try and i will definately be taking your advice and wait till the very last minute. i will be holding onto the hope i have left and if it doesnt work out i will justtry again if my emotions allow me. Its so nice to hear you so positive especially when you too are going through the same. You are an inspiration. please keep in touch and let me know your outcome.


----------



## Donna210369

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both. Maze your words are realistic, comforting and hopeful and I'm glad you've helped to ease Sabrina's mind a little :) xx


----------



## Maze

Definitely keep in touch, you can PM me any time if you need support either way. I will let you know how my story turns out in the coming week or so. I am trying to keep my chin up either way and focus on the positives. 

I will be thinking about you!

And thank you Donna for your kind words. :flower:


----------



## Sabrina1980

Thank you, dont feel so alone. Im glad i stumbled over this website. My other half told me not to try and find answers over the internet but he just doesnt have a clue how i am feeling....


----------



## Maze

How are you feeling today?

I wanted to let you know I took another pregnancy test, in theory if my level was only 15 and dropping last Saturday it should have come up negative today. But! The line is still there and even darker than before. So far so good on my end. I hope to keep on proving that numbers are just numbers.


----------



## Sabrina1980

Got yet another hcg result of 272. Have to go back to hospital for yet more bloods and internal scan. Seemingly they want to make a decision tomoro as to what to do with me. WEll scared.


----------



## Sabrina1980

That is fantastic Maze, im made up that they are rising lets keep our fingers crossed that we bother prove them wrong. x


----------



## Maze

272? that is almost doubled from your previous, and they aren't waiting 72 hours, which it can take. Don't let them bully you into making a decision, I don't think your numbers are that dismal. Some women naturally are slow-risers. 

I got my fingers crossed that it isn't ectopic, but for me.. unless I am experiencing constant spotting and pain to one side, it would take more than just theory to convince me my pregnancy is ectopic. I'd need to see it in a scan.


----------



## Sabrina1980

I totally agree and i am standing my ground. Im tierd i cant cut off from the worry.
Wednesday 107, Friday 157 and Sunday 272 so not that bad. They just keep saying ectopic so i am praying they are wrong. How are you feeling?


----------



## Maze

I hope things go well for you, unfortunately my HCG is at 12 now. So I don't know what is happening with my body but it won't end in having another baby in my arms this time. Feeling pretty down about it, but trying to look ahead to the future.

Keep me posted on how things go for you.


----------



## Sabrina1980

HI Maze how are you?
I thought i would let you know how i get on yesterday. I was in hospital from 12-7.30pm most stressful time in my life, sitting in a quiet room waiting for consultants and registrars. I has an internal scan and again nothing there. My blood tests came back at 403 which they really didnt expect. The widwife that was looking after me all day had pretty much said to be that i had me having sub-optimal rise and it was bleek and wanted me to think about the injection to help along my miscarriage. I refused BUT their was a sliver lining lining a korean registrar came and spoke to me with and like you said their might be hope as its rising and sometimes slow risers are not always doomed. SO i am getting one more scan and bloods. There is also talk of get a camera inserted to see inside my tubes so i feel a little more relaxed. Im not ready to let go of my baby love it too much x

How you are well x


----------



## Donna210369

Gosh what a long day you spent in there, you must be exhausted! Dont let them do anything unless that HCG starts falling or they can prove its ectopic. They wont see anything unless your levels are over 1000 I think it is. They're not going up wonderfully but they are going up. How many weeks do you think you are and when did you get your first positive test? I am keeping my fingers crossed for you chick xx


----------



## Maze

I am glad that you found someone more sensitive and open-minded about what you're going through to help you along this uncertain journey you're on. Just keep holding onto that hope. Your body is not going to react the exact same way to pregnancy as another woman, you know? 

I am waiting to miscarry, supposedly. My doctor I met with today says they want to wait and see what happens, stop testing all together and wait for the ultrasound results. They were nicer than the doctor at the hospital who told me he doesn't even consider me pregnant.


----------



## Sabrina1980

Hi How are you?
My levels raised to 403 yesterday and i refused to take injection so back in tomorow for more bloods and scans as they couldnt see anything yesterday. They also offered to put a camera in and have a look at my tubes but im afraid im not confident, Just went to toilet and ive started spotting so think its just a matter of time.....what do you do and what do you say........im in bits


----------



## Donna210369

:hugs: the uncertainty is awful hunni isn't it. Relax as much as u can sweetheart as u can't change the outcome anyway. Thinking of u. X


----------



## Maze

I am sorry things don't seem to be going the way we hoped they would. :( I am right with you. I know it's hard but right now you just need to take it easy and remember that there is no wrong way to feel about what you're going through and to handle everything in your own time.


----------



## Sabrina1980

Hi Maze & Donna, well after a long stressful sleepless night my spotting stopped. I had no pain which i was told was a good sign. I got another scan today and still nothing. I was told by consultant that if my levels came back at over 60% then they would bring me back for a repeat scan in a week. Guess what.....bloods came back at 700....more than 60% they were expecting them to rise to 600 so i am over the moon...well for the time being. They are now hoping that i am just really early at detecting my pregnancy! They think i am approx 1- 2 weeks 3 at the max.....whoop whoop hope this is the start of the good news for us girls. I know i shouldnt get my hopes up but i cant help it. xxx


----------



## rmichellem

HI Sabrina...kind of in the same boat here. Please keep me posted. I go in tomorrow for first scan they have been running my blood like crazy. Only at 2211 at 8 weeks LMP but i'm a late ovulator so more like 7 weeks. So annoying! Fingers crossed for you hun...


----------



## Maze

So glad to hear things are now looking up! I hope this turns out for you, I really do. :happydance:


----------



## Donna210369

That's great news hunni. Will be keeping my fingers very tightly crossed for u x


----------



## Sabrina1980

Hi All,

How you are all well and our little bubbas are hanging on in there.
Ive been feeling not to bad but just came home after a long day at work to find i have started bleeding again. Im hoping it is just same as last time and will disappear with a little rest but im still scared. Need to hang on it there till Thursday.

Maze how are you, have you been back to the hospital?
rmichellem, hang on in there and keep me posted on how you are doing. It is such a stressful time, i was devastated at my first scan, nothing like when i had my scan with my daughter but its now i the hands of fate. Keep your chin up x
Donna - Thanks for your continued support.


----------



## Maze

I am sorry your bleeding has started again. Generally they say as long as it isn't clotting it can be completely normal. I am rooting for you and your wee bean!

I miscarried late last week, I am requesting tests to see if there is anything going on that can be managed for next time. I cried for a day but am mostly moved on now and looking to the future.


----------



## rmichellem

Sabrina1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How you are all well and our little bubbas are hanging on in there.
> Ive been feeling not to bad but just came home after a long day at work to find i have started bleeding again. Im hoping it is just same as last time and will disappear with a little rest but im still scared. Need to hang on it there till Thursday.
> 
> Maze how are you, have you been back to the hospital?
> rmichellem, hang on in there and keep me posted on how you are doing. It is such a stressful time, i was devastated at my first scan, nothing like when i had my scan with my daughter but its now i the hands of fate. Keep your chin up x
> Donna - Thanks for your continued support.

Hey doll fingers crossed fur you. I have more blood today. Doctor is suspecting ectopic got me...yikes. Will be curios for my levels tomorrow


----------



## Donna210369

Sabrina sorry you're bleeding again hun, hopefully all is well. The days must be dragging waiting for thursday! I will keep my fingers very tightly crossed for you. 

Maze I'm glad you've managed to pick yourself up and look forward to ttc again :hugs:

rmichellem hope things settle down for you and you have a good outcome


----------



## Donna210369

How did your scan go hunni. Xx


----------



## Maze

Been thinking about you today too, hope you're well. :hugs:


----------



## Sabrina1980

Maze/Donna, as you have probably guessed it all went from bad to worse. Got rushed in on Thursday night, my levels went from 700 to 4454. When they opened me up i was in a mess and was told i was a lucky lucky girl still to be here. I have been left with only my right tube which is badly damaged. They want me to try again in two months time as they are concearned i will be ectopic again. its a nightmare, i need to go back to hospital to get levels checked as i need to go to 5 or below to get fully discharged. i cant even describe the pain im feeling at this moment. Have any of you got good news?


----------



## Maze

I am so very sorry that you had to go through that...I was really hoping it wasn't an ectopic pregnancy. Such a scary and heart-wrenching thing to go through. :cry:

No good news here either, but my situation was not nearly as traumatizing.


----------



## Donna210369

oh i'm so sorry sweetheart :( absolutely heartwrenching. A friend of mine conceived quite quickly after losing a tube so please dont give up hope. Sending hugs:hugs:

No good news from me but there never will be as we've decided to give up ttc (after 6 mc's I cant go through it again). 

I hope you both take good care of yourselves and get your take home babies xx


----------



## Sabrina1980

Maze, im so sorry what happened?

Donna, i realise your agony and i totally understand how your feeling but to give up..maybe you just need some time not trying. Think we just put so much pressure on ourself. Can you not try insemination or something?

I was at hospital this morning for more bloods as they need my levels to fall below 5 or they will test me next week and again if not down again they will be giving me injection. just want it over as i cant deal with the heartbreak :(


----------



## Maze

I lost the baby the other week, but it was not unexpected as my levels didn't go up. I am kinda glad I had the blood work to warn me this time because my body really felt fine up until I started to bleed. If it had caught me by surprise I think it would have traumatized me more.... but this way I had a chance to cry it out before the bleeding began and once it did I was OK to move forward. 

I am very sorry for your loss and I hope things go quickly for you. :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I'm so sorry for your loss Sabrina. I also recently lost a tube, so if you need some support, I'm here for you (as we all are).


----------



## ShirlWirl

I am new here but this thread just caught my eye. I had an ectopic in June - starting with severe pain at 4 weeks. Then after rushing into hospital the pain stopped and I was relying on blood tests to see what was happening. I was told that they were 90% sure it wasn't ectoptic but after my scan a few days later they found a 7cm mass in my left tube and rushed me into theatre. It was devestating but I want to give a glimmer of hope to you. Although it was horrible at the time, I got my head straight and moved on and I believe a healthy lifestyle and positive thinking helped me a lot. I am now 9 weeks pregnant with my 'miracle' baby - conceiving just 3 months after my operation. So you can get through this and come out the otherside. Keep soldiering on and positive thinking, eat healthy and excerise - this is my best advise to anyone having gone through the whole devestating experience.


----------



## jrob

i am going through something very similar. my levels went up from 100 to 180 in 48 hours, but they can't find anything and i was bleeding. they don't know what is happening yet. i go for my third beta quantitative test tomorrow. please keep us posted what the dr says. i hope all the best for you hun!!! <3 hopefully it is good news.


----------



## jrob

jrob said:


> i am going through something very similar. my levels went up from 100 to 180 in 48 hours, but they can't find anything and i was bleeding. they don't know what is happening yet. i go for my third beta quantitative test tomorrow. please keep us posted what the dr says. i hope all the best for you hun!!! <3 hopefully it is good news.

i just saw that i skipped an entire page on the thread. i'm sorry sabrina. <3 HUGS <3 i hope you are doing ok.


----------



## Sabrina1980

Hi maze sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you, I have been inconsolable for the last couple of weeks. I am so sorry about your news to..how are you coping?
Are you going to try again? X


----------



## Sabrina1980

Hi sorry for such a late reply I have been a bit of a mess the last corpulent of weeks spent moats of it under the duvet. When did you loose your tube? Did they tell you how bad your other tube was? Are you trying again and if SOS how long have you left it before trying?


----------



## Sabrina1980

Hi job, thank you, apologies for my late reply but I haven't been in the best place recently. It's so hard to predict how you are going to deal with the loss of a baby. I guess I have got to tell myself that my baby actually saved my life....if I didn't find out so early and having my bloods done every 48hours things would have been so different for me.

How are your levels now?

I have started trying again in the hope I will fall quicker...have no idea if it will work but its worth a try, my odds have halted but if no pregnant in 6 months I'm going to look at starting a 3 cycle of I've regardless of cost.


----------



## jrob

sabrina, i'm glad you are able to find the silver lining. you're definitely right though, no way to predict how you are going to deal with something like that. my levels actually went up to 322 and they had hope for me. but a week later i started spotting and my levels only had gone up to 600 something. i am going back again tomorrow for more blood work. this will be my 2nd miscarriage this year so its really hard on me. but i do know what its like to go through it and if you ever need someone to talk to just PM me.


----------



## Dazed

Sabrina1980 said:


> Hi sorry for such a late reply I have been a bit of a mess the last corpulent of weeks spent moats of it under the duvet. When did you loose your tube? Did they tell you how bad your other tube was? Are you trying again and if SOS how long have you left it before trying?

I lost my tube November 27th. They said my other tube looked good through a visual inspection but I was told various things on when to try. One doc told me I could try in 2 weeks, another told me after one full cycle, and a third told me 3 cycles. I personally am going to wait for AF just to make sure my lining is good and that I get a good clear out.

I'm sorry you are such a mess. I still have my moments but I think with this being my second miscarriage, I am handling it a bit better.


----------



## Maze

Sabrina1980 said:


> Hi maze sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you, I have been inconsolable for the last couple of weeks. I am so sorry about your news to..how are you coping?
> Are you going to try again? X

Yeah, I got a very faint faint faint line on a test yesterday and had a positive OPK earlier in the month so I might have managed to get pregnant again. I am not going to be so quick to celebrate this time though and see how it goes. 

I am so sorry for everything you've been going through. :hugs:


----------



## ShirlWirl

They showed me pictures of my tube - it was totally mangled! I found it very interesting though. They showed me my healthy tube too which was nice and pink - the one they removed was black and completely twisted and about 5 times the size it should be. I am now 11 weeks pregnant again yay! But I put that episode behind me quickly and didn't want to let it affect me too much although it is really hard whilst your recovering from the op. Once you have healed physically, it is easier too heal mentally. I hope you are OK xxxx


----------



## Dazed

ShirlWirl said:


> They showed me pictures of my tube - it was totally mangled! I found it very interesting though. They showed me my healthy tube too which was nice and pink - the one they removed was black and completely twisted and about 5 times the size it should be. I am now 11 weeks pregnant again yay! But I put that episode behind me quickly and didn't want to let it affect me too much although it is really hard whilst your recovering from the op. Once you have healed physically, it is easier too heal mentally. I hope you are OK xxxx

I have pictures of mine too. Quite interesting!


----------

